
Ask HN: Six months after the Bloomberg “spy chip” story? - wybiral
It&#x27;s been 6 months now since the story was published in Newsweek [1] and as far as I can tell they&#x27;ve never redacted the story or provided any evidence. Amazon, Apple, and Super Micro all still deny it but Bloomberg has stuck with their story.<p>Is this just the case of a news source refusing to own up to their mistake? Is it possible that their sources were lying to them on critical details? How does something like this happen without repercussions?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;features&#x2F;2018-10-04&#x2F;the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies
======
howard941
Certainly it's possible that the many sources - there were more than a dozen
if the reporters are to be believed - were lying. Wouldn't it be fairer to
hold that the jury's still out? There's this
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/04/supermicro_bloomber...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/04/supermicro_bloomberg/?page=3)
documenting an attack ("...how the attack played out at Elemental...") . At
that same page is a reasonable quote of advice from SANS' director. And
another take here [https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2018/10/05/making-
sense-...](https://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2018/10/05/making-sense-of-the-
supermicro-motherboard-attack/)

~~~
wybiral
I'm not ruling out that what they reported (or something resembling what they
reported) happened. But it's been half a year and no evidence or corroboration
has surfaced. That just seems odd.

------
joefarish
Someone else asked about this recently: Ask HN: What's the latest on that “Big
Hack” story by Bloomberg? -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19526348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19526348)

------
wybiral
* "redacted" was supposed to be "retracted"

